# Blizzard plow



## v6sonoma (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm looking into using a Blizzard plow on a new Polaris Ranger HD. Does anyone have this setup?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

v6sonoma;1088837 said:


> I'm looking into using a Blizzard plow on a new Polaris Ranger HD. Does anyone have this setup?


You should go with the 6' Boss UTV plow IMO.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I bet that Boss Power V-XT would be a nice plow for that UTV... for sure. The Blizzard plow should work fine though. Hopefully somebody will stop by that has some experience with that plow on a Ranger.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Dave T;1089609 said:


> I bet that Boss Power V-XT would be a nice plow for that UTV... for sure. The Blizzard plow should work fine though. Hopefully somebody will stop by that has some experience with that plow on a Ranger.


The blizzard is my choose due to durability and weight. I put fox shocks on front so there adjustable all year and have a ballast made that fits my 2 in receiver. I hate boss they just seem to be made out of aluminum. For what its worth! Good luck


----------

